# Fish Place



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

hello,

I've heard about a fish place on jumeirah beach. Its a shack, selling fried fish with parathas. Need to know the exact location, and comments from their clients.

thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Go along Beach Road towards Burj al Arab, turn right immediately after Chalet Restaurant, then take a right at the end of that street and follow the road down.


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Go along Beach Road towards Burj al Arab, turn right immediately after Chalet Restaurant, then take a right at the end of that street and follow the road down.


How was your experience there?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Fishy


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yummy  we have even snuck some grape juice down there with us....


----------

